# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL Course Lesson 6 "Updating tables"

## mb1227

On question 4.

4.Everyone that's making under 30000 are to receive a 3500 a year raise.

I enter;

update myemployees_mb1227
  set salary = salary + 3500
  where salary < 30000;

When I get the results back my decimal point is being truncated or "rounded off"

SQL Command Executed

firstname lastname title age salary 
*Jonie Weber-Williams Administrative Assistant 28 19500* 
Potsy Weber Programmer 32 45300.00 
Catherine Schmitt Scheduler 52 39500.00 
*Kia Maru Siamese 12 10500* 
Dirk Smith Programmer II 48 75300.00 
Michael Barens JCL 52 55500.00 


Does anyone know what is causing this to happen and how I can fix?

Thanks!

Michael

----------


## genserik

Did you fix the issue?

I just looked at the table and I can see the decimals in there?

----------

